# Well.....



## Caffeine (Aug 31, 2011)

I have all the Redwall series at my school, but they're far too big for me to carry and it's a hassle to try and fit the books beneath our small desks in different class periods. Besides, they're heavy (at least for me) and each of my classrooms are spread as far apart as they can be from each other, and I have to hurry without having to carry a huge load- textbooks, my binder, etc. 

I have a Nookcolor, and I've already downloaded SOME of the Redwall books- (The Bellmaker, Pearls of Lutra, Mattimeo, Marlfox, Mariel of Redwall, Salamandstron, Martin the Warrior.) and that's it. I'd really appreciate some help.

-- Where can I download the rest?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Do you have a locker?
A friend in whom you trust?
Why don't you ask a janitor or a teacher of your liking?

More importantly, why do you have them all in the same place at the same time? How did you even carry them and can't carry them back now?
I'm one who packs a ton of books too, but I don't pack a ton of bibles (how we call big long books here) to college or school.
Why don't you pack just one the next time?

EDIT: Ah, wrong request.

I don't know then.


----------



## RedSavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Well....

it'd be great if you put some context in the thread title.


----------



## Kyrodo (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if that's entirely legal though... at least, unless it's a pay to download eBook or something. It'd make sense just to take one book with you to school to read at a time, unless you read insanely fast xD

Loved the Redwall series by the way.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 31, 2011)

My advice would be to actually read the books before downloading any more.  The first Redwall book I read was Redwall (if I recall correctly).  Upon completing it I was like "OMG this is a great book! I need to read more from this guy."  Then I read another of his books and I I thought "hum well this is a good book too but it's pretty much the same as the first book I read."  By the 3rd book I realized that he just tells the same story over and over again and I felt there was better uses for my reading time. This may or may not be your experience but before you invest any more time and money into the works of Brian Jacques you should finish a few of the books you currently have.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2011)

fiction books are heavy?

what are you, a midget or some shit?


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 31, 2011)

You could carry one book at a time, and use soft cover. If you already have them in print there isn't much point in getting them on a nook. Your best bet would likely be using an actual book.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

How about reading one book at a time?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 1, 2011)

This was me through my entire school experience. Messenger bags are your friend. Also, limit yourself to only two or three on your person at a time, the third one is only a buffer in case you can't get to your locker in time to switch out new ones for the first two, but then again, they are really short stories.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2011)

I have seen many of the posters here basically say the same thing "Don't take so many at the same time" Which is the logical answer. However it appears the OP fails at logic as they never thought of this simple thing to do.


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2011)

The paperbacks are only like a quarter of a pound.  At 22 books, that's only 5 and a half pounds if you insist on carrying them all at once.  Why exactly you're carrying 22 books at once is beyond me, but okay.

If you've already downloaded some of them, I guess just get the rest from the same place?  I find it hard to believe that they'd only offer a random scattering of books from the series.


----------



## Cain (Sep 3, 2011)

Get a Kindle :V


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2011)

Even if you carried all 22 books at once, in softback edition, how on earth could you fit them all in your backpack or wherever you needed them to fit, all at once?  I'm sure that, if this was your teacher's instructions, she would surely understand if you only carried one at a time.  And if you're doing this on your own, then I'm sorry to say I kind of agree with Randy, rude as it may sound...


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 4, 2011)

I own most of these books and I have to say I agree with Ilayas: VERY Formulaic.  I recommend Fablehaven, Pillage by Obert Skye, The Sight by David Clement-Davies (I haven't read this yet, but it's on my list), or The Golden Compass.  But if you are dead set on Redwall (and I was for a while)  the paperbacks are only $7.99 at B&N  or as low as $1.99 used online.  As for your NOOKcolor, check to see if your local library loans ebooks and see if Redwall is available.


----------

